# Indiana Jones 5: Drehbuch noch immer nicht fertig



## Darkmoon76 (3. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Drehbuch noch immer nicht fertig* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Drehbuch noch immer nicht fertig*


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2020)

Besser es bleibt so. Der Vorgänger Indie 4 war schon eine Katastrophe.

Teil 5 heißt wohl Indies Kampf mit dem Rollator.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Besser es bleibt so. Der Vorgänger Indie 4 war schon eine Katastrophe.
> 
> Teil 5 heißt wohl Indies Kampf mit dem Rollator.


Warum so kompliziert?

"Indiana Jones und das unfertige Drehbuch". Passt wie die Jones-Faust aufs Nazi-Auge.


----------



## SOTColossus (3. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre gleich für ein Crossover mit der Alien Reihe.


----------



## Xello1984 (3. Februar 2020)

Himmel, Herr Gott... Jetzt geht die Welt unter...

(Was'n Artikel...)


----------



## Haehnchen81 (4. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich würd ich mich ja über Indy 5 freuen, fand den 4ten auch bei weitem nicht so katastrophal wie viele andere, auch wenn die Action hier und da ein wenig over the top war, auch für Indy-verhältnisse und die Russen irgendwie doof. Obendrein ging shia lebeauf natürlich gar nicht... Aber ob jetzt alien-Kristallschädel-Ufo story, oder die Macht Gottes aus der Bundeslade... das ist beides ganz schön abgedreht wenn man ehrlich ist. Und unterm Strich gabs dennoch gute Indy unterhaltung.

Würde daher auch einen Indy 5 gut finden... aber Harrison Ford wird ja echt nicht jünger, und sein Auftritt in Star Wars 7 hat schon gezeigt, mit rennen ist es nicht mehr weit her. Und wollen wir wirklich einen alten Indy sehen der nur noch den Prof raushängen lässt und über Bücher gebeugt ist und jemand anderen anleitet nach Schätzen zu suchen? Ich will das nicht sehen, keine Staffelübergabe bitte. Da hätte ich zuviel Angst das man auch ohne Ford das Franchise melken will... Dann bitte keinen 5ten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. Februar 2020)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Kathleen Kennedy ...Auf die Frage, ob wir einen Reboot bekommen, sagte sie: "Harrison Ford wird beteiligt sein. Es ist kein Reboot, sondern eine Fortsetzung. Harrison Ford kann es kaum erwarten. Er ist absolut involviert."



Ich übersetze das mal: 
"Kathleen Kennedy und Harrison Ford können es - nach dem sinnlosen & erbärmlichen Tod Solos - kaum erwarten, Indiana Jones einen genauso sinnlosen & erbärmlichen Tod als Abschluß der Reihe zu bescheren.


----------



## rldml (4. Februar 2020)

Die Macher denken hoffentlich dran, dass auch Harrison Ford nur ein sterblicher Wassersack ist, wie wir alle. 

Wenn die zu lange warten, wird es am Ende nix mehr mit Teil 5


----------



## Cobar (4. Februar 2020)

Was reden die denn da von einem fünften Teil?
Müsste es dafür nicht erst mal einen vierten Teil geben?
Von irgendeinem "Indiana Jones und das Königreich Kristallschädels" habe ich auch noch nie gehört, das da im Artikel erwähnt wird.
Nachdem aber schon Han abgemurkst wurde, müssen wir Indy nicht auch noch beim Sterben zusehen und schnaufend nach der ersten Treppenstufe möchte ihn vermutlich auch kaum jemand sehen.
Lasst den Mann doch einfach seine Rente genießen.


----------



## Martina (4. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Was reden die denn da von einem fünften Teil?
> Müsste es dafür nicht erst mal einen vierten Teil geben?
> Von irgendeinem "Indiana Jones und das Königreich Kristallschädels" habe ich auch noch nie gehört, das da im Artikel erwähnt wird.
> Nachdem aber schon Han abgemurkst wurde, müssen wir Indy nicht auch noch beim Sterben zusehen und schnaufend nach der ersten Treppenstufe möchte ihn vermutlich auch kaum jemand sehen.
> Lasst den Mann doch einfach seine Rente genießen.



Verpasst hast du bei Teil 4 auch nichts
Der war 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Jones_und_das_Königreich_des_Kristallschädels


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Februar 2020)

Was ist das denn immer für ein Gerede von einem angeblichen 4. Teil? 
Es gibt bislang nur drei Indiana-Jones-Filme. Punkt.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Februar 2020)

Jediblick aufsetze: "Teil 4 gibt es nicht". "Du brauchst nach Teil 4 nicht zu suchen".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2020)

Ich muss gerade an die eine South Park-Folge denken wo Spielberg und Lucas den armen Indy vergewaltigen. Wortwörtlich. Und das mehrmals.   

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (5. Februar 2020)

Der Fluch eines jeden beliebten Schauspielers.. alle wollen ihn ewig sehen aber möglichst so, wie sie sich an ihn erinnern.. ach ja..

Das Geile ist ja wenn der gute Mr Ford "privat" rumtingelt in den Talkshows wirkt er noch älter als in den letzten Filmen.. And he doesn't give a damn! 

Das Gegenteil von Patrick Stewart den ich arg im Verdacht habe dass er sich in Picard älter spielt als er sich "real" fühlt wenn man ihn so beobachtet.




LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich übersetze das mal:
> "Kathleen Kennedy und Harrison Ford können es - nach dem sinnlosen & erbärmlichen Tod Solos - kaum erwarten, Indiana Jones einen genauso sinnlosen & erbärmlichen Tod als Abschluß der Reihe zu bescheren.



Sinnlos.. na ja, Ford wollte ja auch dass Schluss ist.. (jaja das kleine Detail in Teil 9 lassen wir mal weg, vielleicht war der Geldkoffer einfach zu groß), insofern mussten sie ja was machen, und ich finde man kann Tode auch "zu heroisch" inszenieren, insofern fand ich das
schon okay so. 

So ist es halt, Life is a *** and then you die, auch im Star Wars Universum. Kann dann ziemlich plötzlich und relativ unspektakulär passieren, why not.

(Notiz an mich selber: Von einem Jünger der dunklen Seite mit einem Lichtschwert durchbohrt zu werden in einer zu einer Basis umgebauten Planeten mit einem Galaxie-bedrohenden Superlaser ist "unspektakulär".. sure!)


----------

